# Problème Pages blanches sur Imprimante HP Envy 120



## go2ad (18 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec mon imprimante HP Envy 120: Du jour au lendemain (je me demande même si c'est à cause de Yosemite, car c'était à la même période de mon passage à 10.10), tout envoi d'impression à l'imprimante s'est soldé par l'impression d'une page toute blanche (rien dessus).  

J'ai effectué une page de test d'impression depuis le logiciel HP Utility sur le MBA via Wifi, et l'impression est impeccable sur l'imprimante....et HP Utility indique que la page de test est directement envoyée à l'imprimante, sans passer par le pilote d'imprimante, ni autre traitement système...et donc que cela provient du système d'impression de l'ordinateur...et me conseille de réinstaller le pilote de l'imprimante.

Comment faire pour réinstaller le pilote de l'imprimante? Je suppose qu'il ne s'agit pas du logiciel HP Utility (multitâches)? 

Merci d'avance.

[MBA mi-2013 & OSX 10.10]


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2015)

essaye de ne PAS passer par le gestionnaire HP

j'ai eu à regler un couac similaire avec une HP il y a quelque temps sur une HP achetée par un boulet en mac
je suis passé par les pilotes d'Apple déjà dans l'OS  et tout est rentré dans l'ordre

Par contre je sais plus en détail  comment j'ai zappé
(de mémoire en fermant l'utilitaire HP  puis en allant dans preferences systeme /imprimante)


----------



## go2ad (20 Janvier 2015)

J'y arrive pas, c'est justement via la page de test du logiciel HP que ça imprime parfaitement, lorsque je veux imprimer depuis Pages ou LibreOffice, j'ai des pages blanches.

J'ai supprimé l'imprimante et réinstallé le pilote mais au final toujours des pages blanches que ce soit avec Type/Utiliser : HP ENVY 120 series ou HP ENVY 120 series-Airprint.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire!


----------



## chris 84 (20 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Essaye de réinitialiser le système d'impression si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait.

C'est tout ce que je peux te conseiller.

Cordialement.


----------



## go2ad (20 Janvier 2015)

Comment on réinitialise le système d'impression? Merci.


----------



## chris 84 (20 Janvier 2015)

Clic secondaire sur la colonne des imprimantes dans pref systèmes /imprimantes et scanner


----------



## go2ad (20 Janvier 2015)

Merci. Mais cela n'a pas eu d'effet sur le problème (et à aucun moment je suis passé par l'utilitaire HP pour la réinstaller). Je ne comprends pas


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Janvier 2015)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...dlc=fr&lc=fr&os=4182&product=5203211&sw_lang=


----------



## go2ad (21 Janvier 2015)

C'est bien le logiciel-pilote que j'ai installé, le plus récent


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Janvier 2015)

Ok.

Essaye ça : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL907?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US


----------



## go2ad (22 Janvier 2015)

J'ai désinstallé tout appli HP, réinitialisé le système d'impression, redémarré l'ordi...puis installer ce HP Printer Drivers v3.0 for OS X mais toujours le même résultat : Pages blanches


----------



## chris 84 (22 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour ,

et en filaire,donc usb,même topo?

Cordialement.


----------



## go2ad (22 Janvier 2015)

J'ai pas essayé en filaire mais la page de test de HP en Wifi (depuis le MBA) s'imprime parfaitement. Pourquoi alors je n'ai que des pages blanches via Pages, LibreOffice et Cie ?


----------



## chris 84 (22 Janvier 2015)

Je ne sais pas.

Tu peux toujours réinstaller proprement l'OS.

Ma proposition de branchement filaire me  parait utile dans le sens où le résultat pourrait aider à y voir plus clair.

Je ne doute pas de la liaison wifi mais un tel problème mérite qu'on vérifie méthodiquement tous les paramètres.

Si l'imprimante sort encore des feuilles blanches  alors essaye peut être de réinitialiser les paramètres de l'imprimante avec l'aide du manuel.


----------

